# Vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet



## Jean-Pierre S (17 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,
Qui a la gentillesse de me débloquer mon accès à Internet ?
J'ai deux macs connectés à Internet par la Live Box en Wi-Fi.
L'imac fonctionne normalement et me permet d'envoyer ce message de secours.
Le PowerBooK G4 qui me sert normalement d'accès à Internet n'y arrive plus.
Safari m'indique qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver la page d'accueil car je ne suis pas branché à Internet. J'ai vérifié mes connexions. Air Port est activé et est relié à la Live Box et la Live Box est bien branchée à Internet puisque j'écris ce message par l'Imac
C'est un problème dû à mon PBook que faire. Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## moonwalk9r (17 Juin 2007)

Bonjour 

Avez vous déjà redemarrez la box depuis ?


----------



## Jean-Pierre S (17 Juin 2007)

Oui je l'ai déjà fait


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Juin 2007)

Jean-Pierre S a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Qui a la gentillesse de me d&#233;bloquer mon acc&#232;s &#224; Internet ?
> J'ai deux macs connect&#233;s &#224; Internet par la Live Box en Wi-Fi.
> L'imac fonctionne normalement et me permet d'envoyer ce message de secours.
> ...



Bonjour, pour commencer, je vous propose de v&#233;rifier si vous avez vous bien acc&#232;s &#224; la Live Box ? Pour s'en assurer, il suffit de se connecter &#224; la page d'administration de la LB avec SAFARI. l'adresse est 192.168.1.1. Ne pas mettre de WWW devant.


----------



## moonwalk9r (17 Juin 2007)

Ok, lorsque le g4 n'a plus acces au net, arrivez vous &#224; atteindre l'interface de la box (192.168.1.1 pour sagem)

Edit grilled by mleroux


----------



## Jean-Pierre S (17 Juin 2007)

Excusez-moi, j'ai dû m'absenter pour cause de fête des pères... Merci d'essayer de me sortir de cette situation qui bloque mon travail. Safari n'ouvre qu'une fenêtre qui me signale que je ne suis pas connecté à internet. Dans la fenêtre " Airport" celle-ci confirme que je suis connecté à la Livebox. Je ne vois pas comment je peux vérifier autrement l'adresse de la livebox que vous proposez.


----------



## Jean-Pierre S (17 Juin 2007)

Je viens d'aller dans la fenêtre utilitaire de réseau et est trouvé l'adresse IP 192.168.1.1et deux chiffres en plus


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juin 2007)

Jean-Pierre S a dit:


> Je viens d'aller dans la fenêtre utilitaire de réseau et est trouvé l'adresse IP 192.168.1.1et deux chiffres en plus



si c'est du genre 192.168.1.1xx c'est que c'est un autre élément du réseau.
Pour aller sur la page d'administration de la LiveBox, il faut lancer Safari qui va te dire que tu ne peux pas te connecter à Internet. Ne pas y faire attention. Dans la barre d'adresses de Safari, taper exactement : http://19.168.1.1 et nous dire ce qui se passe.


----------



## elKBron (18 Juin 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Dans la barre d'adresses de Safari, taper exactement : http://19.168.1.1 et nous dire ce qui se passe.


mleroux veut dire, bien enetendu http://19*2*.168.1.1


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> mleroux veut dire, bien enetendu http://19*2*.168.1.1



Bien évidemment.:rose: :love:  Merci pou avoir corrigé la grosse coquille.


----------

